# Fuji Koki R005 Roaster



## JKK

Hello

Just thought I would post a little info about this nice Japanese roasting machine.









They are about £1000 and roast in 500g batches.

Interestingly they run off gas.

I noticed recently that Caravan coffee in their fabulous Kings Place establishment

have one of these hiding in the back . . .

Also here is a nice video in action, although it is quite funny as the roast appears

to be a little too dark, even for Japan where beans are usually roasted untill charcoal !

http://imao-yukiteru.com/r-005/






Cheers

-jk


----------



## ronsil

That looks an interesting machine & cooling system.

Not seen one of those before. Wonder if they really are capable of roasting half a kilo at one time & what happens to the smoke?.


----------



## froggystyle

£1000!

Looks a little scary to me.


----------



## sjenner

That device looks so much like a cement mixer... Feel like donning a hard hat before use.


----------

